# Chrome



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

I started working on a handful of MEV bodies but I can't stand the grey bumpers that come with the kits. I seek the guidance of the HT customizing pros. I was bouncing around the web and came across 2 products that actually look pretty cool. Spaz Stix and Alclad, can anyone offer advice on either of these products? Does one work significantly better that the other? .. There area few YouTube videos on each and it's hard to tell which might work best .. Or possibly a product I did not find? Thanks for your thoughts,

Kur


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

alclad with properly applied black base(they make one that works very well) simulates chrome very well.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> alclad with properly applied black base(they make one that works very well) simulates chrome very well.


i agree w/ Al...
people have done them 4 me, but i haven't tried myself....:freak:

any "How-2's" Al???
Guys/Gals???

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Another good Alternative is " Bare Metal Foil" Available at hobby shops and I " think Hobby Lobby carries it too ( not 100% positive on that) .
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I like spazstix myself, but find it a bit expensive


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I've never tried Spastix, but I've done plenty of Alclad. Base coat of black lacquer (dries quicker than enamel; and for best results airbrush the Alclad on. You don't want to go too heavy or the chrome effect gets mottled and just looks like silver metallic. It can be protective coated with clear lacquer or with Future. If using clear lacquer for your clear coat, start with a few mist coats, or it'll turn your chrome to some sort of charcoal great metallic. When applied correctly, Alclad will yield a pretty convincing chrome.


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Here is a link to tests between three chrome paints. He painted white plastic spoons and compaired results.

http://www.automotivehelper.com/topic638256.htm


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Odd, I've been using lacquer for an Alclad base all along. My last 2 cans of black were Rustoleum lacquer, so maybe that's why?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I've sprayed Alclad over both enamel and lacquer.

For parts that are difficult to prep/sand, they may need a little help in the base finish. Enamel lays puffier for fleshing out and forgiving problem areas. Naturally some crispness can be lost when you lay the build. Lacquer lays down tighter in the detail for parts that are nicely finished from the get go. 

The bottom line is spraying a uniform liquid film for the base and color coat with no flaws...

....no sweat....right?

Then one coat of clear LACQUER, feather light, like a moths wings to seal it.

Each successive clearcoat thereafter mutes the effect.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Why not just have the parts plated?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Why not just have the parts plated?


http://www.chrometechusa.com/model-cars-and-collectibles.html

I have used Bob at Chrome Tech several times and will continue
to do so.

I have placed several orders and among them, just a pair of tilty nomad 
bumpers and they came back to me factory fresh! 
They were perfect! While it is certainly cheaper to send a bunch of parts at the same
time (for shipping costs), Bob is happy to just do a couple of parts for us.

I have sent him resin parts as well. They chrome up beautifully.
If you have the time and patience (for parts turn a round) and think the project 
warrants the added expense, do not hesitate to use Chrome Tech.
Your parts will be safe and your finished project, beautiful!

Bob is a great guy and really knows his stuff!:thumbsup:
.


----------



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

joez870 said:


> http://www.chrometechusa.com/model-cars-and-collectibles.html
> 
> I have used Bob at Chrome Tech several times and will continue
> to do so.
> ...


Thanks for the link Joez, that was my next question. The bodies i am workin on are blems and some of them are worthy of the plating route as I can't find anything wrong with them maybe just off color slightly and a couple others are obvious. Both options are certainly viable, I wouldn't have a problem pulling together a rack for Bob that's for sure. Thanks to all of you for your reply's and professional guidance. That's why I love this place, Always the best in guidance and experience.... . Time to blow the dust off my airbrush, I'm sure I'll be in touch with Bob also, I'll tell him the HT crew sent me.


Thanks again for your support,

Kur


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I agree with Joez about chrometechusa. they do awesome work. I had some done by them in the past.

Wes


----------

